# How does Directv update your receiver's firmware?



## rbrianj (Nov 3, 2009)

Directv says on it's website that having it connected to a phone line will "receive DVR service and software upgrades", but I haven't had my receivers connected to phone lines and it seems that both have been updated. So what is the truth about how they update firmware? I have a H21/200 (f/w ver. 0x434d) and a H20/100 (f/w ver. 0x4104).


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Done via sat, no phone line or network connection needed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If DIRECTV says that on its website, the website needs to be updated.

New firmware comes down from the satellite to your receiver's memory, where it is checked to make sure there are no errors in transmission. It's then transferred to flash memory on the receiver. These updates can take place without a phone line. 

In fact there is no requirement for a phone line at all unless you want to place a PPV order from your receiver (and you don't have your receiver networked via ethernet.)

Oh, by the way, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

weren't the R/HR-10 series the last ones that required this?


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes, Tivo units need to be connected to a phone line to initiate an update that is transmitted through the satellite.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

rbrianj said:


> Directv says on it's website that having it connected to a phone line will "receive DVR service and software upgrades", but I haven't had my receivers connected to phone lines and it seems that both have been updated. So what is the truth about how they update firmware? I have a H21/200 (f/w ver. 0x434d) and a H20/100 (f/w ver. 0x4104).


Can you post a link to where you saw that?


----------



## RobertY (Jul 9, 2008)

Both of my tivo`s updated never having a phone conected, a sat t60 and a hdvr2.
I think only stand alone tivo`s need a phone to download and update.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

RobertY said:


> Both of my tivo`s updated never having a phone conected, a sat t60 and a hdvr2.
> I think only stand alone tivo`s need a phone to download and update.


That would make sense since the updates wouldn't have a satellite downlink and weren't supplied by the cable companies; the phone line would be the only way to update the stand-alone TiVos.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kheldar said:


> *That would make sense *since the updates wouldn't have a satellite downlink and weren't supplied by the cable companies; the phone line would be the only way to update the stand-alone TiVos.


Never used for such massive amount data. Phone line is for authentification, not for FW download. One point - it would takes days and your line would be busy all the time.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Can you post a link to where you saw that?


I don't know if this where the OP saw it, but here's one location:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/269/session/L3NpZC9GeVN6TzdNag==


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Never used for such massive amount data. Phone line is for authentification, not for FW download. One point - it would takes days and your line would be busy all the time.


All downloads (software, authorization, guide data, etc.) come via the satellite streams. Other than being used as a convenience for on-screen caller ID displays, the phone line is used only for _uploading_ data to D*. For example, the phone line is needed to upload records of PPV purchases made via the remote. Otherwise, D* would have no idea that you had ever bought them. The phone line can be used to verify, via caller ID, that all receivers on the account are in the same house. If you opt-in to sharing your viewing habit data, that is uploaded via the phone line.

My understanding is that with a compatible receiver connected to The Internet via Ethernet, the phone line is unnecessary as uploads can be done that way.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In case of TiVo software update, there was phone authentication/initialization for start the process. No need to sidetrack my post.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dlt4 said:


> I don't know if this where the OP saw it, but here's one location:
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/269/session/L3NpZC9GeVN6TzdNag==


That is some seriously old/misleading info. Really, you need a phone line NFLST and NBALP?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RobertY said:


> Both of my tivo`s updated never having a phone conected, a sat t60 and a hdvr2.
> I think only stand alone tivo`s need a phone to download and update.





P Smith said:


> In case of TiVo software update, there was phone authentication/initialization for start the process. No need to sidetrack my post.


Yup, I needed a phone line connected to my R10 in order to receive Guide updates and software updates.

- Merg


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup, I needed a phone line connected to my R10 in order to receive Guide updates and software updates.


Not guide updates, just to kick off software updates.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There was a time back in the day when the TiVos did receive the software updates on the phone. Then one of those updates allowed future updates to be downloaded from the satellite. But, the phone was required to initiate the installation of the update. Since, I no longer have a TiVo based DVR, they may have eliminated that install requirement.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Not guide updates, just to kick off software updates.


Nope. Needed it for Guide updates too. If I was disconnected long enough from my phone line I would start getting messages that I hadn't been connected and my Guide would be a lovely TBA. As soon as I connected my phone line and forced it to call my Guide would repopulate.

- Merg


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Nope. Needed it for Guide updates too. If I was disconnected long enough from my phone line I would start getting messages that I hadn't been connected and my Guide would be a lovely TBA. As soon as I connected my phone line and forced it to call my Guide would repopulate.


Well then I guess you had a very special R10, because mine was never connected to the phone line and definitely had guide data.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Well then I guess you had a very special R10, because mine was never connected to the phone line and definitely had guide data.


I will admit that it wasn't all the Guide data that showed as TBA. The first few days on the Guide would always have info, but after that it would just say TBA. As soon as I plugged in the phone line and had it dial, the Guide would start to fully populate. Might have been something else going on, but it is definitely a coincidence then.

And I thought all Tivo owners were special... 

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If DIRECTV says that on its website, the website needs to be updated.
> 
> New firmware comes down from the satellite to your receiver's memory, where it is checked to make sure there are no errors in transmission. It's then transferred to flash memory on the receiver. These updates can take place without a phone line.
> 
> ...


Unless it s a darn Tivo.. still need phone lines to get info for those guys.. I don;t think firmware, but daily tivo c***


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

FWIW, Standalone Tivos - at least the Series 2s - "dial out" and get their info just fine with USB-Ethernet adapters and a connection to your LAN. Haven't had phone lines hooked up to mine for years...

- Chip


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Unless it s a darn Tivo.. still need phone lines to get info for those guys.. I don;t think firmware, but daily tivo c***


The web site tends to concern itself only with current receivers. The answers there refer to the current DVRs.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Chip Moody said:


> FWIW, Standalone Tivos - at least the Series 2s - "dial out" and get their info just fine with USB-Ethernet adapters and a connection to your LAN. Haven't had phone lines hooked up to mine for years...


The DirecTivos never "officially" supported any sort of LAN connection.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's get back to the topic of current receivers, and leave the TiVo discussion to another thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Unless it s a darn Tivo.. still need phone lines to get info for those guys.. I don;t think firmware, but daily tivo c***


It's not necessary to have the phone line connected to a DirecTivo, either.


----------

